# So now I am mowing the lawn...



## HMF (Jul 17, 2018)

So for many years, I had a guy who mowed my lawn. This guy was old school, a hard worker, from El Salvador. He and his crew mowed, weeded, trmmed, cleaned up, seeded, sprayed. He also smoked. Unfortunately, he died of Cancer. His son took over. Nice guy, but a real speed demon. He and his crew cut and leave in a half hour. No weeding, seeding, just a really fast job. I ended up doing the weed and seed myself. He also doesn't charge you till year's end and wants it all in cash or a check made out to his mother (we can guess why that is). So I hired another guy. Gave me an invoice. Wife paid it. Then he decides he wants to be paid in advance by money order before he does the work.

So now I am going to be back to mowing my small front and back lawn. I have no mower (used to use a B&D electric, and cut the extension cord a few times a year). So I have to pick one up. One that is good for a homeowner with a small lawn. Of course, has to be gas,  I read some reviews and the Honda is the best. Of course, they want $600 for that one. So I found a Toro for $400 that is self-propelled, electric button start, mulching. I am waiting to get it. I realize I also need a trimmer. Again, gas. Probably want the one that auto feeds the line out.

If you want it done right, you have no choice but to do it yourself.


----------



## kvt (Jul 17, 2018)

I hear you.  I have a fair sized yard.   I have a riding lawn mower, and a 4 cycle trimmer,   Like it because I do not have to mix gas for it.   Same gas can for both.   The trimer is one that also does the different attachments  so have edger, hedge trimer, long pole chain saw trimer.   They also make a blower and a tiller (feel it is worthless)      
Although wife keeps complaining as I have problems moving for the next few days after doing it all because of back problems.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2018)

What about a battery powered mower Nels? Too pricey? Lawn too big?
mark


----------



## solo (Jul 17, 2018)

The guy who mows next door must be a relative of the son. In and out..... Boy does it look bad! You can't find any kids who want to make a buck anymore. Just sad. I only have a 1/2 acre and a small zero turn. Next lawn will be hard scrape.......No grass.


----------



## master of none (Jul 17, 2018)

I've been in the lawn business 34 yrs. and used to have 6 full time and 4 part time employees and they all want a pay check but didn't want to work.They would be speed demons on the lawn I would tell them to slow down cause you cant get a good cut haul-in but and besides I would tell them that they were getting paid by they hour,you would think that would make them slow down.I work by my self now and much happier.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 17, 2018)

For a trimmer I recommend this one.  https://powerequipment.honda.com/trimmers/models/hht35sltat

Actually used mine the other day, after I finally got it back from my son.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 18, 2018)

I cut my yard crew loose also. I kept asking them to raise the mower up, as it was scalping my St Augustine lawn, and to bag the clippings. The morons would forget to raise the mower, they would put a bag on the mower but not empty it. Any grass clippings on sidewalk or driveway they would blow into the street. Looked ghetto when they were done. Yep, speed demons


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 18, 2018)

Many mowers now use Honda engines , Toro use to have a great two cycle engine model but no more two cycles on mowers . Toro usually make good mowers , I'd be Leary of electric start tho. The batteries don't hold up well and are costly. The problem as the mower ages the battery loses power to spin it fast enough to start. Nelson if it gets that way buy a cheap jump box and make a wire connector to use to jump it. Keep it maintained is the best option for long lasting mower. Oil changes and air filters too. Stihl makes some good trimmers , even there battery model seems good. I've spent forty years doing repairs on small engines , Never had an unhappy customer.  Forgot , for awhile many of the four stroke trimmers had problems with the valves closing and causing hard and no starts.


----------



## tq60 (Jul 19, 2018)

First is how many square ft of lawn?

We have 2 battery rotary mowers from thrift stores that can cover average city lot on a charge.

They were exchange for gas ones by air resources folks.

Do NOT use them as we have an acre and a SCAG.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## HMF (Jul 20, 2018)

The Honda was rated the best mower. But it's $600. That's too steep.  So I bought the Toro for $400.  It was rated second best. It has a Briggs and Stratton engine, whereas the Honda has a Honda engine of course. The electric starter is a backup for me in case the pull string breaks. I broke the pull string on my Troy-bilt snowblower and the electronic ignition (you use an extension cord) came in very handy. (By the way, the Troy-bilt snowblower Storm sucks-- don't buy it --- Lowes features it). 

The Honda trimmer is $379-- way too much. I just bought the Echo for $199 It got pretty good reviews.  I have a very small property- 40x100-- with a small front and back lawn. Buying a Honda is overkill.

I don't want to get political and break my own rule. But these lawn guys here suck. The good guy I had died. His son and crew rush in and out like it's a fire. He's illegal and pays no taxes so he wants cash. So does the other guy I hired to replace him. He wants a money order in advance. They use day laborers they pick up on the street in various locations that they gather at. These guys get paid cash and they don't do a good job. My old guy used to work himself, and yell at the to do the job right---his son encourages them to rush. I have crabcrass all over in my lawn and flower beds because he mowed over it instead of pulling it and the seeds spread all over.  They trim it with the trimmer,  instead of pulling it, so as soon as it grows back it throws seeds all over.


----------



## master of none (Jul 20, 2018)

Nelson you will like the Echo weed eater I'v been using them for years and never have a problem with them and I use them a lot harder than you will.


----------



## Kernbigo (Jul 20, 2018)

I'am in the lawn mower repair business and i would recommend the Toro recycler, for the mower and a stihl trimmer either gas or battery


----------



## HMF (Jul 20, 2018)

kernbigo,

I bought the recycler for $400- that was the one I was referring to.
Unfortunately, I had it shipped because it is 100 pounds. UPS has been sending it all over NY state and NJ. They are fools.
It went from Texas (where Toro's warehouse is) to Maurnee, Ohio, to Uniondale NY, 10 miles from me, to East Schenectady, NY, about 500 miles from me to Parsippany, NJ to Secaucus, NJ. They passed me by 3 times. Ohio to Uniondale passes my house in Queens. Uniondale to East Schenectady passes my house, so does East Schenectady, NY to NJ.
No one knows why- it was properly labeled. 
I just hope the fools at UPS didn't break it. 

I heard good things about the Stihl, but HD has the Echo in stock.
I also bought the gas conditioner, and tune-up kit. I know I will need it.
I always buy the extra stuff.
I have all the spare belts and pull cord for my Troybilt snow blower. I already had to unblock the carburetor jets and change the pull cord on it. 2 years old.


----------



## HMF (Jul 20, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Many mowers now use Honda engines , Toro use to have a great two cycle engine model but no more two cycles on mowers . Toro usually make good mowers , I'd be Leary of electric start tho. The batteries don't hold up well and are costly. The problem as the mower ages the battery loses power to spin it fast enough to start. Nelson if it gets that way buy a cheap jump box and make a wire connector to use to jump it. Keep it maintained is the best option for long lasting mower. Oil changes and air filters too. Stihl makes some good trimmers , even there battery model seems good. I've spent forty years doing repairs on small engines , Never had an unhappy customer.  Forgot , for awhile many of the four stroke trimmers had problems with the valves closing and causing hard and no starts.




Never spray water into the side cleanout to clean out the grass that is stuck there. Although that is what it is supposed to be for, by doing so, you get the battery terminals and connections wet and they corrode, and do not work. 

Use a putty knife or similar scraper to remove the grass clippings instead, and the battery will last longer.
The electric ignition is used as a backup by me, in case (or I should say when) I break the starter cord.
I bought a roll of starter cord for that reason.
I pulled hard on my snow snower cord, and it broke in the middle of a huge snowfall.
I plugged in the extension cord and it started right up. 
Like I said, I use it as a backup. 
I start it up in my shed every month.
That assures that I can get it running when I need to, and the yellow jackets and other bugs hate the noise and smell of the exhaust in my shed, so they don't build their nests in there.


----------

